# NEw classic is this normal?



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

OK just opened my new classic read manual went to set it up and found 2 things..............

Power lead is in the water tank as shipped! the water tank wont come out unless the over flow pipe is removed 13mm spanner...........

Then to get it back on i had to take the lid off! madness!

Having read the manual no mention of this so is this normal?

Now set up and about to give it a go but seems crazy they make you take it apart to put it together!


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

HDAV said:


> OK just opened my new classic read manual went to set it up and found 2 things..............
> 
> Power lead is in the water tank as shipped! the water tank wont come out unless the over flow pipe is removed 13mm spanner...........
> 
> ...


Overflow pipe will just pull out..need to pull it down out of its housing..then water tank should just come out


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

Just the thin pipe should pull out..


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

hmm tried to pull the pipe and it didnt budge so unscrewed it IMO easier to do a scre than pull but will pull it out and try, they also had a note in the manual that the baskets are different. I have some ESE pods to try and they seem a bit hit and miss in the small basket how long to brew have tried 30-60 seconds with mixed results.....









OK pipe does pull out............


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

HDAV said:


> hmm tried to pull the pipe and it didnt budge so unscrewed it IMO easier to do a scre than pull but will pull it out and try, they also had a note in the manual that the baskets are different. I have some ESE pods to try and they seem a bit hit and miss in the small basket how long to brew have tried 30-60 seconds with mixed results.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yep, the overflow pipe on mine definitely pulls out...

have no experience with the ESE pods i'm afraid, but i probably wouldn't use them.

have you got a grinder?

fresh ground beans will make all the difference


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

No grinder yet............. is there an easy guide to fitting the silvia wand with pics rather than video? as machine is new i need to be able to reassemble if a fault......


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

Ok figured the wand out apart from how to get the nut off....... Ok bend the wand but how? Anyone got a mini pipe unbender?


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

Nice one, I did it by hand..really shouldn't need to bend it by much, although I think some have a larger bend..

Failing that, pliers or a junior hacksaw (if you don't mind chucking it in the bin)


----------



## gaggia99 (Dec 12, 2012)

If it is new then why change the steamwand and viod the warranty ...just pull out the lower potion of the current turbo froster.

This will allow you to frost normal and the result is silky creamy milk frost ...(need some practise though)


----------



## Hatbeard (Sep 26, 2012)

if your wand is undamaged i can't see why you couldn't just refit the original wand when sending it in for servicing/warranty repair.


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

yeah i mean the process to fit a rancilio wand to a classic is so painfully easy and straight forward, that reversing it back to standard for any warranty claim would be 5 minutes work. The arm on the classic is terrible, even without the pannarello on it.


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

shrink said:


> yeah i mean the process to fit a rancilio wand to a classic is so painfully easy and straight forward, that reversing it back to standard for any warranty claim would be 5 minutes work. The arm on the classic is terrible, even without the pannarello on it.


agreed, its a necessary change (and easy).


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

So do I just straighten it slightly??? Want to be able to swap back if necessary so no cutting.....


----------



## reneb (Nov 2, 2011)

Yes, you don't need to bend it much at all to get the nut off


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

OK nut off and Rancilio wand on ! for anyone else really good tug and it came of i may have straightened it a bit but it just sort of popped off !


----------



## Pablo (Mar 19, 2011)

Whilst on the subject of changing wands on the Classic, I have to put the original back on before I send my machine back to Philips.

There's a metal concave/convex o-ring/washer on the Classic's wand where it screws into the machine. Which way is it on originally? Middle of curve upwards or downwards?


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

cant help i am afraid......unless the issue is steam related i doubt they will even look at the wand......

i have gone from monster froth with OEM wand to virtually none with rancilo.... ideas?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Start with the wand just under the surface. Then try to create some bubbles.

Can you get a whirlpool?


----------



## jimrobo (Aug 5, 2011)

youtube is your friend. A video is worth a thousand words


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

jimrobo said:


> youtube is your friend. A video is worth a thousand words


Yes just watched this video





 going to try a latte..... I think i was starting too deep in the jug.

OMG what an awful noise like strangling some kind of animal! Is that normal?


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

Yeah with the old wand it would create bubbles and froth all over the place. Generous but generally uncontrollable. With the rancilio wand, start just below the surface and you should hear the tssssk tsssssk noise as it sucks in air and expands the milk, then when the milk starts to get warm put the wand a little further below the surface and get a whirlpool going. This mixes the foam with the milk to create a nice wet paint texture.

Seattle coffee gears videos on YouTube are excellent, informative and helpful. You can see the frothing with a rancilio silvia, which will be roughly the same process you'll need to follow.


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

This ones explains it well,





 might have been making like hard for myself, using 1% milk.......


----------

